# Jiffy Model 30 Handle & Throttle



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I picked up an old Jiffy Model 30 with the stick handle and I've since located a butterfly handle for it.

Given the new handle layout, it needs a new throttle rod as well. I believe I have one, except that I'm not really clear as to how the throttle rod connects the throttle control on the carburetor? Maybe I'm missing a part? 

Anyone have up-close pictures of a Model 30 that has been upgraded to the butterfly handle with the new throttle? 

Thanks!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

If no one has on handy I'll send you one tommorow


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

sjk984 said:


> If no one has on handy I'll send you one tommorow


Thanks. I'm guessing that I may need to modify the throttle control that hooks to the brass throttle rod that enters the carb.


----------



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

I have picked up a model 30 also. looking for butterfly kit. any info would be great


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Passmeabrewski said:


> Thanks. I'm guessing that I may need to modify the throttle control that hooks to the brass throttle rod that enters the carb.


Did not make it out v there today. I post a pic tomorrow evening


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Pass

There are many parts that you will need to install the throttle for the engine on the conversion you are trying to do. There is the long throttle lever, gov spring, assorted bushings and washers. 
I would advise you to do a Google search for the model 30, and print out a schematic for the engine. This will give you a good understanding of what is needed. It is not complicated, but I do not think I would want to try to fabricate something that may cause the throttle to stick at full throttle when the auger is in use.
I think the company that distributed the augers and parts was the company called Ardisam. Their phone number is 718-822-2415. The conversion is no longer available, but they may have the loose parts you need. Hope this helps

Harry


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Harry. Maybe a parts list is available.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

sjk984 said:


> Did not make it out v there today. I post a pic tomorrow evening


I'd still like to see some up close pictures, if you are willing? Thanks.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

harleyharry said:


> I think the company that distributed the augers and parts was the company called Ardisam. Their phone number is 718-822-2415. The conversion is no longer available, but they may have the loose parts you need. Hope this helps
> 
> Harry


Harry, I tried calling this number. It's not Ardisam. Some lady answered and said "wrong number."


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry about that. I copied the incorrect number. The number on their web sight is 715-822-2415.

Harry


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

pretty sure that the jiffy model you're referring to is a "J" or "J-A". the "J" model did not have flights on the auger shaft, just a cutting head. the "J-A" added the flights to the shaft (also a more common auger). when the 30 came out, the "oh****" handle was replaced with the butterfly handle. 
that being said, I had a J-A and have converted to the butterfly handle with a kit from Feldman. the throttle lever and springs were included with the conversion kit as well as very detailed instructions. if some pieces are missing, a call to the company would be in order. 
BFT


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope these help....


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I wasn't able to get the parts but I was able to make it work and it works well!


----------

